# Here are your new Blazers!!



## odenisgod (Oct 28, 2007)

http://bp1.blogger.com/_bt_AXr_u6rQ/SHU-HEaKFZI/AAAAAAAAArY/PzD6dxHl6Bs/s1600-h/newdudes.jpg


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Is this an ad for the "Parents' election to report child's interest and dividends" form? 

(that's form 8814, for those with slow nanobots - http://ftp.irs.gov/pub/irs-prior/f8814--2000.pdf ).


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Does anyone else find it ironic that Diogu is number one? Shouldn't he be number fifteen?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

What it isn't obvious? The number signifies the order that they sit down on the bench!:azdaja:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ebott said:


> Does anyone else find it ironic that Diogu is number one? Shouldn't he be number fifteen?


Unless you meant it as a pun, I'm fairly certain #15 can't be used.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice Polo, Diogu.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

#1 is retired. Diogu must have gotten permission.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

Jack wore #1 last year.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Jack got permission.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow. Batum looks like he's 12.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

#1 is Larry Weinberg... it's silly that they retired a number for him.

Ed O.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

That is my background!


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

what a nice day, nice setting too


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Batum is a Co. man. He has the blazer community pin on his sport coat.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i wonder if batum likes kill bill volume 1


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Samuel said:


>


I know virtually nothing about Ike Diogu other than I'll need to come up with a phoenetic way to spell his name, just like I did Przybilla. ("Prrr-zee-billuh." It's actually a fairly similar noise to what my cat Oswald makes as he hacks up a hair ball.) 

I used to be utterly perplexed as to whether Damon or Amare was the "e" Stoudamire/Stoudemire. I could remember it sober, but once I had a drink or two I was flummoxed. I tried to remember it by recalling that the shoot-first black hole was the m"e" guy, but that didn't really help. They both are. Finally I remembered that Damon was an *******, and that particular swear word started with an "a." Hence, StoudAmire. 

Diogu. Hmmm. 

"D" is for dat guy on the bench. 
"I" is for "I like Ike." 
"O" is for "Oh god why did all of our forwards have to suffer such cataclysmic injuries that we have to play this kid." 
"G" is for Greg Oden, one of many reasons not to really think about Ike Diogu. 
"U" is for Uganda. The name sounds Ugandan. 

Got it. Carry on.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Samuel, where did you get those pictures?


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

He must have consulted his nanobots.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

yahoo.com


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone else think Diogu looks a little like Fat Albert? In the face mostly...


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm worried about Diogu im not sure if he can fit with our culture. He obviously has no respect for the organization wearing that ugly polo to his first press conference... JK, I like Ike a lot, but it kinda makes me sad that Batum is taller than him.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice guns Ike!!!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Ike's full name = Ikechukwu Somtochukwu Diogu

I'm serious.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who picks #88? Seriously?

Bayless is a steal. Congrats on that one, I was hoping the Heat could grab him somehow once he slipped.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Batum in true euro-french style...nice!  Notice that he is taller than IKE! IKE for President!!!! woah 50's flashback.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I guess Paul traded for him because he's a Vulcan. 

KP and Nate are probably disappointed that he doesn't have the pointy ears.

barfo


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Only a frenchie would pick #88!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

batum is a beast...so versatile hopefully he lives up to the potential he already is one of my fav players lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Blazers have finally usurped the Kings for the most light skinned black guys on a single team.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

he looks happy watching the summer league team :lol:...still sporting blazer colors


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ehizzy3 said:


> he looks happy watching the summer league team :lol:...still sporting blazer colors


No wonder Jack's shot wasn't that good..check out the size of that watch! He probably needs it that big because he can't freaking see!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

only one of his shoe laces are tied lol....


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone else getting that eerie feeling that Jarret is somehow going to stop constantly stepping on the baseline, and will actually run the break well next year? ...



Nah, me neither.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

man, that picture makes me miss Jarrett that much more. He is definitely one of my top 15 fv Blazers ever. I sure hope someone can step up and take over his role of emotional leader. My lady and I comprised a scrap book of all the major events last year and every win...I noticed Jack played a huge role in every big win we had. I am still pissed off he was made out to be the goat by many of Blazer fans.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Heres Batums interview (in french with english translation) and then Pritchards comments on June 20, 2008 after his workout for the Blazers. I don't know if you guys caught this or not but I threw it out to you anyways.
http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2008/06/video_nicolas_batum_on_his_wor.html


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

ehizzy3 said:


> he looks happy watching the summer league team :lol:...still sporting blazer colors


LYRIC QUOTE "Get over it" (Eagles)
Stop hijacking this forum Ehizzy!
Hasta La Vista JJ!


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Is it just me or does Ike look very disproportionate in this picture?


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Who picks #88? Seriously?
> 
> Bayless is a steal. Congrats on that one, I was hoping the Heat could grab him somehow once he slipped.


It's not too strange. '88 is the year he was born. Bayless and Koponen, too (I think).


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

SLAM said:


> It's not too strange. '88 is the year he was born. Bayless and Koponen, too (I think).


Man, they're makin' 'em younger and younger these days!


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

ehizzy3 said:


> batum is a beast...so versatile hopefully he lives up to the potential he already is one of my fav players lol


a beast? on the NBA level? maybe eventually. :swammi:

As for right now, though, I'm thinking he's unlikely to get a lot more minutes than McRoberts got last season. I'll be pleased enough to be wrong but I'm thinking you're a touch ahead of yourself.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> Ike's full name = Ikechukwu Somtochukwu Diogu


Ms Jackson if you're nasty!


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

cool thread cool pics

Ike looks SHORT. Hopefully he can provide some Brandon Bass type energy off the bench.


----------

